# 20 Worst Foods in America, 2009 - Worst "Healthy" Sandwich



## Rich Parsons (Jan 14, 2009)

Buyer Beware 



> 20 Worst Foods in America, 2009
> ...
> 
> *Worst "Healthy" Sandwich
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, _1106 calories_!!! Two of them is a full day's worth of calories!


----------



## exile (Jan 14, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Wow, _1106 calories_!!! Two of them is a full day's worth of calories!



It sounds like eating _one_ of them would leave you feeling so sick that you wouldn't want to eat anything else for the rest of the day (or ever again, maybe). Have one for a late breakfast and presto, a super-low calorie diet!

No, it's all too sickening....


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 15, 2009)

I watched a show on fad diets and they showed the "Subway Diet" that Jared made famous.  Here is the truth of what it was.

1) Jared lived upstairs from the subway.  There was no walking to get there as part of an exercise plan like they show in the commercials.

2) Jared ordered ONE foot long sub and that is all he ate ALL DAY!  He was on a starvation diet and that is why he lost so much weight.  It is also why when you look at him even now his skin looks really baggy.  His body ate itself down to get nutrients and energy.

I also used to tell people that the way they order their subs, they are just as bad as regular fast food because of all the cheeses and other toppings.


----------



## Zyaga (Jan 15, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> I also used to tell people that the way they order their subs, they are just as bad as regular fast food because of all the cheeses and other toppings.



Yep, that's why I make sure to only put the healthy items on my subs. Because if you don't and you add all the rest, then it's not really that healthy. Although, if you're not eating it for the healthy aspect but for the _tastey_ aspect, then it doesn't really matter now does it? 

By the way, if you've ever eaten at Chipotle or Qdoba, then you should take a look at the amount of calories that go into each one if you haven't already.
Most people are consuming somewhere close to 1000 calories per burrito, based on what they add to it.


----------



## exile (Jan 15, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> I watched a show on fad diets and they showed the "Subway Diet" that Jared made famous.  Here is the truth of what it was.
> 
> 1) Jared lived upstairs from the subway.  There was no walking to get there as part of an exercise plan like they show in the commercials.
> 
> ...



And the killer part of this kind of stupid 'diet' is that the weight you lose comes almost completely from your protein stores, AKA muscle. There are photos of concentration camp survivors who are almost skeletal, but they still noticeable abdominal fat, and that's exactly the way our evolutionary history designed itbecuase accessing fat is the absolute last resort strategy. An intelligent cardio program has to include maintenance resistance training for just that reason: you need to force the body to lose fat (the aerobic side) but you also need to send it a message not to burn the much more available calories storied in muscle, the proteins of the immune system, etc (hence the weight training, to force muscle-building). If you do it rightand it definitely _can_ be doneyou've forced a dilemma on the body which can only be resolved by metabolizing fat; but if all you do is deny yourself calories, the body will happily start digesting itself, you'll lose weightbut you'll still be as carrying around as much excess fat as ever.

And since muscle tissue is 'active', and burns a certain amount of fat just by 'being there', each lb. of muscle you lose guarantees that your next effort to lose _fat_ (as vs. weight) will be even harder to achieve...


----------



## fireman00 (Jan 15, 2009)

here's the facts about his diet:

http://ezinearticles.com/?Jareds-Subway-Diet-Plan&id=1093367

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1104745http://ezinearticles.com/?Jareds-Subway-Diet-Plan&id=1093367http://dietproblem.com/2008/04/05/jareds-subway-diet-plan/He did drastically cut back on his caloric intake -but when your over 200 lbs overweight drastic measures have to be taken. 

No worse then having band surgery done. 

Not sure where the comment "no walking" comes from - he has admitted to walking almost every day.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 20, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> I also used to tell people that the way they order their subs, they are just as bad as regular fast food because of all the cheeses and other toppings.



I only order mine with veggies, 1 serving of cheese and a little light mayo

perfectly fine, might have more fat grams than most people like but a little fat is ok

B


----------



## fyn5000 (Jan 20, 2009)

1106 calories?  A half a sandwich and yes cut out the mayo, cheese and oil would be the only way to make that a healthy sandwich.

I guess that's why they're called Blimpie.

fyn


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 20, 2009)

1106 calories! 

I can't think why anyone would want to eat it anyway, it sounds disgusting.:barf:


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.dangerousdansdiner.com/starreview.htm
http://www.dangerousdansdiner.com


----------



## grydth (Jan 20, 2009)

Gordon, that looks like something that rightfully belongs on Little Shop of Horrors... I'd be afraid that thing would bite back...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 20, 2009)

grydth said:


> Gordon, that looks like something that rightfully belongs on Little Shop of Horrors... I'd be afraid that thing would bite back...



I tried to eat the half-sized version of that. Tried.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2009)

OK, now I'm hungry.


----------



## BruceLeeFans (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah, sometimes so called "healthy food" got lots of salt, sugar and saturated fat! 
: O


----------



## theEXxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> http://www.dangerousdansdiner.com/starreview.htm
> http://www.dangerousdansdiner.com



so I guess Hardee's isn't healthy either.  That looks like something from a Hardee's commercial


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Jan 28, 2009)

So get the sandwich with out oil or light oil.  No big problem.  Blimpie's is still better than Subway.  The best sanwich at Blimpi's is the Sicilian or the Steak & Cheese. 

By the way, I used to work at a Blimpie's.  I worked at one for 4 summers in a row through college.  I never heard of a Blimpie sandwich with that many calories.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 28, 2009)

Check the websites of the restaurants you eat at. Unless it's an independent joint, they usually have the nutritional info of their foods available. Started watching my intake recently, and was amazed at the difference in seemingly alike foods. For example, Jason's Deli vs. Subway - Jason, apparently, is trying to kill us all with sodium.


----------

